
The Perplexing Case of the Female Orgasm - georgecmu
http://www.abc.net.au/cgi-bin/common/printfriendly.pl?http://www.abc.net.au/rn/science/mind/stories/s1382386.htm
======
btilly
There was one argument that I found amusing, because there is a much more
reasonable alternate explanation for it.

 _Roger Short: ... if you look anatomically, it’s very interesting that the
human clitoris is really much, much bigger than the clitoris in any other
primate, relative to body size. So I think we’ve got to say that female orgasm
is alive and well for very good reasons, and it’s not just an evolutionary
accident of something that happened in men._

Color me unconvinced. The clitoris is the female analog of the male penis.
Anatomically humans have penises that are several times larger than one would
predict based on comparisons with our near relatives. When you add in all of
the dirty jokes, etc, there is fairly clear evidence of sexual selection for
large male penises in humans. However the genes that cause that are likely to
also cause large female clitorises.

Causation could theoretically go the other way - selecting for large
clitorises would select for large penises. But evidence from human behavior
suggests far more female interest in men with large penises than male interest
in women with large clitorises.

~~~
paradoja
_The clitoris is the female analog of the male penis._

 _However the genes that cause that are likely to also cause large female
clitorises._

I highly doubt both statements. What does "analog of the male penis" mean,
anyway? Do you have anything at all to support them?

~~~
georgecmu
<http://lmgtfy.com/?q=clitoris+analog+of+penis>

~~~
paradoja
Wop, big bluff. Sorry, you're right.

------
hartror
"All in the Mind" is a fantastic show, main site has transcripts and audio
from the recent shows as well as podcasts.
<http://www.abc.net.au/rn/allinthemind/>

